# Alutech "Pudel <-- ? " G-BOXX 2



## doghount (29. Juli 2012)

Hatt über das Gerät noch jemand Informationen wie Dämpfer aufnahmen Breite, Dämpferlänge, Anzugsdrehmomente, Hinterbau Kinematic .... ? 

Von dem mal Abgesehen das ich von Federung, Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung habe aber man Lernt ja nie aus.

Habe mir aus einem (Eloxierten )Stück Aluminium eine Dämpfer-Lehre gebastelt als Ersatz für einen 268mm Dämpfer mit 89mm Hub.




Im völlig Ausgefederten Zustand. Denke der Platz würde Reichen ?




Artig ?




Im Völlig eingefederten Zustand. Auch da konnte ich keine Kollisionen entdecken.

Das müsste doch gehen mit einem 268mm Dämpfer ?
Irgendwo bin ich über die Meldung Gestolpert das man Hinten 24" Montieren müsste um den vollen Federweg von 218mm nützen zu können ?

Hab das Ratt bei e-bay geschossen der G-BOXX wegen. 
Für einen Schaltungsalergiker wär das natürlich super und hatte mich schon die ersten paar Meter überzeugt. Das breite Grinsen hatt mir erst die Anstrengung aus dem Gesicht gewischt nach etlichen kilometern.


----------



## doghount (29. Juli 2012)

Fortsetzung:




Google hatt mir auch ein pic ausgespuckt.
Die Hinterbau Stellung sieht ähnlich aus. Der Dämpfer ist Kürzer.
Vielleicht einer mit 241/76.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfj77 (29. Juli 2012)

servus, darf mann wissen wieviel du bezahlt hast??


gruß tfj77


----------



## doghount (30. Juli 2012)

per PN

Wahrscheinlich zu viel.


----------



## Koohgie (31. Juli 2012)

hast du dir mal die trettlagerhöhe angeschaut? die ist zum kotzen.....


----------



## doghount (31. Juli 2012)

Ja sieht etwas komisch aus, das hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Wenn man draufhockt müsste es sich ja durch das Gewicht noch absenken ?

Drinnen ist Momentan ein 222mm/70mm RockShox Vivid.
Sieht so aus. Hatt dann aber grade mal 170mm Federweg




Wenn man mit den Hebelverhältnissen herumrechnet:




Wenn man den nächst Dämpfer nimmt mit 241mm/76mm Hub.
Die zweite Dämpferposition auf der Downtube heist es zumindest im BMX bereich. (Rohr zwischen Steuerroth und Tretlager) kommt das Tretlager wieder runter.
Federweg liegt dann zwischen:

Position am           
Hinterbau               Federweg

 Oben                        160mm
 Mitte                        179mm
 Unten                      194mm

Wie kommt man dann auf über 200m Federweg ?
bekomms nicht auf die Reihe. 
Denkfehler, Berechnungsgrundlagen Falsch ?

Am besten währs wohl mal bei Alutech nachfragen.
Hab mal ein Mail geschickt, und bin gespannt.


----------



## Koohgie (31. Juli 2012)

hast du jü schon mal angefragt? der kann dir da bestimmt helfen.....


----------



## doghount (1. August 2012)

Ja hab ich schon. Über das Alutech Kontakt Formular auf deren Seite.
Oder hätts ne bessere Möglichkeit gegeben ?


----------



## hasardeur (2. August 2012)

Jepp, Telefon. Steht auch auf der Webseite.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. August 2012)

Coole Kiste, ich mag solche Exoten


----------



## Koohgie (2. August 2012)

hier im forum kannst du den auch anschreiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

